# Need help naming + making fursona whole + web presence



## fursonaless (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey!
I wonder if you can help me. I'm new to the fandom and sort of "the internet".
I just want to know what to call my fursona? Is there some kind of naming convention? I see people with japanese names and original/pet names but I don't understand how they come up with these.

I also need to expand my fursona, I think I'm either a wolf or husky (/other sled dog) or a mix between the two (favorite animals) and what techniques should I go about customizing my fursona? I'm not sure on colors, either, light-grey/white is said to be too plain? What about white, etc? I'm not exactly a fashion crazed guy so I don't want kind of stuff I'd apply to my fursona's appearance. As for behavior this would be mine, no? I'm the calm, tries-to-be-very-innocent sort and as far as names are concerned, wouldn't dark/exotic names be unfitting? I love nature, technology, wolves, dogs and freshness/order (well not quite in that order but it's kind of my personality). I'm withdrawn but friendly and heavily like electronic music (breakbeat / trance / chill) is that something that's fashions could help personalise my fursona?

Ah and I also need a web presence. I see people with short usernames but obviously these are already taken. I'm not very good at names at all sry. I thought of the names snow and ice but these are already taken usernames I can't mutate much further and they don't look at all symmetrical with longer names being next to them, being so short and all.

Please help!
Thanks in advance. sorry if I sound dumb, this is tl;dr and over-explanatory lol I'm just having difficulties and I've been fretting occasionally on this for over half a year now and just decided to ask :/


----------



## eversleep (Jul 3, 2011)

First of all, change your username. xD You're just calling yourself fursona-less and it's not helping.

The name can be anything you want, has nothing to do with Japanese/pet names/whatever. Whatever you think suits your fursona. Some people (like me) use their real first name, but I just did so because it fit my species.

Wolf or husky... it's hard to be original with either of those. They're REALLY freaking popular fursonas. Not that there's necessarily anything wrong with that, but just saying. A lot of people hate unnaturally colored fursonas though, so perhaps stick with a shade of brown, grey, or white. Perhaps try a cream color. Or a mix of the aforementioned colors. For more originality, I think you should try to make it in his clothes. Scars and weird markings are overused. Maybe a few tattoos/piercings but maybe he wears weird clothes from like... the 17th century. Idk that was just an example.

As for username... some people [citation needed] think that using your fursona's name as your username is unoriginal. So try something clever, witty, or funny I guess. That usually works, just make sure it's actually funny. Hope I helped.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 3, 2011)

OK for your first question:
The name is something that has to grab you. Only you should choose it because you are gona be stuck with it. I chose Raziel Agion Razgriz- if means the secret of god who lives in the shadow of the white mountain, the demon of the north sea. See? It has meaning. Raziel is also an arch angel and the middle/last name come from my fav game series. Choose something meaning full of meaning.

For your animal. Do what ever you like, just not most people hate sparkle dogs. There are so many wolves, foxes and canines. Try for something unique and different without going overboard. 

For your last question, try the english word into a translator or try looking up that name in a latin dictionary.


----------



## CannotWait (Jul 3, 2011)

Well you could do what eversleep said and change your username, or you could just not have a fursona. Think how original that would be. Any name you want is fine, there's no ritual or anything like that. You can customize anything to your consent. Nothing is set in stone or permanent. Feel free to change. It's all just whatever and if people choose things for you then you might regret it. Just go with your heart. <3


----------



## fursonaless (Jul 3, 2011)

eversleep said:


> First of all, change your username. xD You're just calling yourself fursona-less and it's not helping.
> 
> The name can be anything you want, has nothing to do with Japanese/pet names/whatever. Whatever you think suits your fursona. Some people (like me) use their real first name, but I just did so because it fit my species.
> 
> ...


 
Well I thought of Snow and Ice like I said, they're actually the only nicknames I've ever had elsewhere (I even had sparky once). I don't even know why they called me that but I'm cool with that.
Although most character and fursona reference sheets I've seen have a first and last name, sometimes like :firstname: ":nickname:" :lastname: or with the firstname being the nickname. Besides hard to use as usernames, they're already taken!

I can't say I've related with any other species other than wolves and huskies, although I like big cat and dolphins, etc, even mythical dragons... May be there's an alien species I can associate with better who knows but I don't think so, I like what species I like and I'd find it hard to choose others).
May be they are popular (they are very interesting [to many], after all), but I like them (equally), so do you think I should be a mixture or just reflect (since they're quite lookalikes) the features of one species onto the other?

Clothes... Ah I have no fashion irl really... It's casual/sports wear, how do I custom that? A few of my old friends wore rave and futurist clothing, the rest like me, that's it (crazy friends).

*sigh* but why can't have good short username lol? May be I should have joined the internet earlier on when less usernames were taken, eh lol?

Brown really isn't my kind of color (reminds me of sepia, I don't like really old movies ahh), I'm cool with light greys and white, I see fursonas/charas I like that (even though I seem to wear dark grey / black irl lately meh).

Funny lol? I have problems transmitting my humor sometimes, even if I like the same kind of comedy as others... If that's something to do with the internet lacking emotion since it's mostly text. Again, I'm new to the web, I've had no real presence anywhere at all.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 3, 2011)

History is an excellent source of character names. You can simply take an area of history you are interested in and comb it for possible names, derived from people, places, events, and whatever else you can find. As an added bonus, anyone who googles the name gets to learn something.


----------



## fursonaless (Jul 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Well you could do what eversleep said and change your username, or you could just not have a fursona. Think how original that would be. Any name you want is fine, there's no ritual or anything like that. You can customize anything to your consent. Nothing is set in stone or permanent. Feel free to change. It's all just whatever and if people choose things for you then you might regret it. Just go with your heart. <3



But I want a fursona oO
Change my username to what, though? :|

Any suggestions?



dinosaurdammit said:


> OK for your first question:
> The name is something that has to grab you. Only you should choose it because you are gona be stuck with it. I chose Raziel Agion Razgriz- if means the secret of god who lives in the shadow of the white mountain, the demon of the north sea. See? It has meaning. Raziel is also an arch angel and the middle/last name come from my fav game series. Choose something meaning full of meaning.
> 
> For your animal. Do what ever you like, just not most people hate sparkle dogs. There are so many wolves, foxes and canines. Try for something unique and different without going overboard.
> ...


 
I've tried translating, I just don't know what to translate lol. Full of meaning? I get what you mean, but I don't have a lot of things irl I can associate with that can be applied to me, I understand you like your name, but I wouldn't choose that for myself, I didn't even know what it meant until you told me x3. Yet something suitable for me? I'm finding this hard...


----------



## fursonaless (Jul 3, 2011)

Onnes said:


> History is an excellent source of character names. You can simply take an area of history you are interested in and comb it for possible names, derived from people, places, events, and whatever else you can find. As an added bonus, anyone who googles the name gets to learn something.


 
History? What's that? 

edit: sorry for double post


----------



## eversleep (Jul 3, 2011)

fursonaless said:


> History? What's that?


...Please tell me you're kidding...


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 3, 2011)

For starters-- your username doesn't have to have anything to do with your fursona. Hell-- you might decide in the future you want more than one fursona or a new one-- then what? Pick something, anything from your interests. Make it silly. Make it serious. All up to you.

Most people pick canine type creature for their first. There's nothing right or wrong about this choice. It's all up to you. Only *YOU* know what you like. Design is what makes it unique and personal. Give it markings, make it plain, cloth it, feral it. Whatever you feel comfortable with. 

Your fursona doesn't have to wear what you do-- it might wear what you *want* to. It doesn't have to wear clothes at all.

As for name: watch your favorite movie. Watch the credits roll. pick a first and last name from that. *PROFIT*.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## fursonaless (Jul 4, 2011)

eversleep said:


> ...Please tell me you're kidding...


 
I'm not, I'm terrible in history xD.



drpickelle said:


> For starters-- your username doesn't have to have anything to do with your fursona. Hell-- you might decide in the future you want more than one fursona or a new one-- then what? Pick something, anything from your interests. Make it silly. Make it serious. All up to you.
> 
> Most people pick canine type creature for their first. There's nothing right or wrong about this choice. It's all up to you. Only *YOU* know what you like. Design is what makes it unique and personal. Give it markings, make it plain, cloth it, feral it. Whatever you feel comfortable with.
> 
> ...


 
I see. I guess if I wanted my username and fursona to be the same I should have registered before someone else did. Well I'll probably keep with ice or snow, I'm not sure yet.
More than one fursona? Agh I can't even complete my first one lol. I doubt I know what I like even when I'm liking it. I see about the clothing. Favorite movie? I have several? Which one lol. Well ok I'll try harder again, may be I'm thinking too much. Every username I make either looks wrong or is taken 

Thanks for your help guys, anywho.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 4, 2011)

I do want to point out that while you can change your username on FAF your account must be 6 months old IICR. Creating a new account would fall under the no alt account unless pre approved by a mod. A heads up for future reference to as avoid getting yourself in a tight spot.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 4, 2011)

You are now Thrungebleeder Crotchfondle Jr.







You are a part slug, part fox, part housebrick hybrid. You are motivated by thousands of slimy pseudopodia on your underbelly, smoothly gliding you along and up many surfaces. When you were but a cub, evil scientists used SCIENCE to meld a brick to your face by way of a gas cannon and a brick. The psychological and physiological scars are still visible today, by your random twitches and screams of terror whenever you hear something expel gas.

You have ambitions to be a scout in the US Marines, but were rejected due to being a slug and leaving a luminous trail of green goo behind you, making you too easy to track. Since being kicked out of Basic, you had a hardcore meatball obssession, causing you to bulk up considerably, until you nearly ate yourself to death by choking on too many balls at once.

Luckily, a passing stranger heimliched you vigorously.

Since then, you only put balls in your mouth on rare but delicious occasions.


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You are now Thrungebleeder Crotchfondle Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like Cave Johnson science. I like it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 4, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You are now Thrungebleeder Crotchfondle Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You really should make this a business. I'd buy one.


----------



## fursonaless (Jul 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I do want to point out that while you can change your username on FAF your account must be 6 months old IICR. Creating a new account would fall under the no alt account unless pre approved by a mod. A heads up for future reference to as avoid getting yourself in a tight spot.


 
Ok. What's IICR? Can't they just delete the one you're not going to be using?



Smelge said:


> You are now Thrungebleeder Crotchfondle Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh you. But part fox? Come on, that's so original (not!)
Did you really draw that for me? Thanks for your time, most furs/people/w/e don't waste any time on me. I think I'm going to go blush now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 5, 2011)

fursonaless said:


> Ok. What's IICR? Can't they just delete the one you're not going to be using?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
IIRC is If I Recall Correctly

About the deletion I suppose but it would be up to main staff, you would have to contact a mod when ready and ask. Their decision is final.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 5, 2011)

^iirc IIRC means  "if i recall correctly"


----------

